# Original Gizmo Order List



## Larry D (Feb 12, 2008)

Sorry to be such a bother but I can't find the original Gizmo order list to find out where my name is on the list. I joined on 2-12-08 and was one of the first ones to "reserve" a Gizmo but I've searched and can't find the list. 

I was in the hospital when the Gizmo was finally released and didn't even go upstairs and turn on the comptuer for a month of recouperating, sleeping downstairs in the recliner, before that a week in a motel where I could push my wheelchair and then my walker up and down the hallways, before that nearly a week in the hospital swearing like a sailor. Needless to say, I had other priorities. But now I think I'll order one since I gave my word I would when I "reserved" one.

I need to find out where I am on that list to put that on my order form. 

Thanks,

Larry D (Mensch)


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

You don't need to be on the list, all that matters is your join date. Give Ray a call and he will get you all sorted out.


----------

